# Auto Detox: Nissan GTR



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys & ladies,

Thanks for taking the time to view another detailing thread from Auto Detox, this was completed few weeks back but due to current work only just had the time to go through my photo's

The work to be undertaken Nissan GTR in pearlecent white 1 day enhancement detail,

This is a returning client that I have detailed 3 cars for over the past 2 years or so, always nice to see a returning client

This car has under gone a 750 bhp conversion by a specialist & really moves !

Brief for the day add some gloss back to the swirly paintwork & lay down wax protection in the form of the owners very own pot of Zymol Vintage

Here she sat on arrival




























Full Acrapovic titanium system ! mmmmmm ha ha




























Digits left over form VMax




























Tasty intakes for the K&N's










Enough of the pic bashing

First job wheel arches, g101 & long - short handled vikan brushes





































& rinsed out



















Tyres cleaned with apc & stiff brush



















Rinsed off










Alloys cleaned with Autosmart smart wheels after a pre rinse with the jet wash





































Rinsed once again










Iron X was used to remove attached break dust from the 200mph runs at VMax !










Working



















Rinsed off thoroughly










Bodywork, thorough jet wash before pre wash solution applied, this was rinsed off & foam applied




























Look at that blue sky ! I will not last long ha ha 

Another through jet wash before treating the fuel filler area, seals, gaps etc to apc & soft detailing brush





































Rinsed off once more & washed 2 bucket method with a wash mitt



















Tar/rubber treated to Tardis & Iron X applied to paintwork to remove iron contamination










Left work work & wiped with a work mf cloth before a thorough rinse.

Clayed with mild grey clay










Dried with plush drying towels

The object of an enhancement is to add gloss to the paint work this was done via a single stage machine polish via the metabo rotary with 106fa & finishing pad

The owners very own Zymol Vintage was applied by applicator & left to cure for a short while










Alloys sealed with Blackfire metal sealant










Tyres dressed with Swissvax pneu glossy










Glass cleaned, tyres wiped of excess dressing & wax buffed off, treated to quick finish a little later

So here we have the little white beauty in the afternoon gloom & in between showers


















































































Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry 
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Bet that sounds INCREDIBLE!

Great work, nice photos and a superb car. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

amiller said:


> Bet that sounds INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Great work, nice photos and a superb car. :thumb:


Thanks Mr Miller, yes sounds almighty ! When the owner moved it in & out of the garage I stood behind it giggling like a school boy


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning very nice any pics off the engine??


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> stunning very nice any pics off the engine??


Thanks Tom, no pics of the engine we did have a good nosey in there & he ran down the mods but totally forgot to take a pic for you guys

Baz


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

stunning car,

great pics and great results as well.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic results, saw one of these in the flesh a few days ago, i have to say i prefer this beast in black (yes you heard me right :doublesho) very aggressive styling, love it. :thumb:


----------



## T_The_Tman_T (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice job and what a car!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there buddy, car looks mint.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, Great work too


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Fantastic car to work on. Thats one VERY pricey exhaust system there, must sound amazing?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Baz - Looks lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous car, thats the way it be kept and enjoyed, welldone from me.

My friend, just out of question what wash mitt do you use, looks nice and thick.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

chappo said:


> stunning car,
> 
> great pics and great results as well.


Thanks 



ITHAQVA said:


> Fantastic results, saw one of these in the flesh a few days ago, i have to say i prefer this beast in black (yes you heard me right :doublesho) very aggressive styling, love it. :thumb:


I agree done a few black ones & they are awesome ! But this is a lovely colour in the flesh 



T_The_Tman_T said:


> Nice work mate


Thanks 



CIJ84 said:


> Very nice job and what a car!!





tonyy said:


> Very nice..


Thanks guys



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there buddy, car looks mint.





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Barry


Cheers guys 



DarrenSTI said:


> Fantastic car to work on. Thats one VERY pricey exhaust system there, must sound amazing?


Thanks, yes circa £5k for the system ! holy moley 



Showshine said:


> Nice job Baz - Looks lovely mate :thumb:


Thanks Lee 



Trip tdi said:


> Gorgeous car, thats the way it be kept and enjoyed, welldone from me.
> 
> My friend, just out of question what wash mitt do you use, looks nice and thick.


Thank you, wash mitt is Carpro available from a few traders on here e.g i4detailing cleanyourcar 

Thanks for the positive comments gent's
Baz


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice :argie:

...I am replacing the RS4 with one


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

750bhp? :lol: as if the car isnt already a license loser standard, jesus!! :lol:


----------



## Keith McK (Mar 2, 2011)

Unreal car, unreal work, well done! :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmm a perfectly detalied GTR now you've got your hands on it, and pushing 750bhp! What a car.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic car...but what a finish you got, top job matey


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense work Barry. Super impressed.

Hard enough to put gloss in white and it was definitely achieved in this case!

Love the vintage finish aswell!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone I work with has a grey one, looks stunning, I'm hoping he'll let me detail it soon. 

Love it in white - looks awesome, great job Barry


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very nice Baz.:thumb:


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome looking car, now a very clean awesome car!!
Loving the zoorst!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Keith McK said:


> Unreal car, unreal work, well done! :thumb:


It is an awesome machine ! Thanks



ant_s said:


> Mmm a perfectly detalied GTR now you've got your hands on it, and pushing 750bhp! What a car.


Cheers Ant 



BlackPanther said:


> Fantastic car...but what a finish you got, top job matey


Thanks Mr Panther 



gally said:


> Immense work Barry. Super impressed.
> 
> Hard enough to put gloss in white and it was definitely achieved in this case!
> 
> Love the vintage finish aswell!


Thanks Gally 



Gleammachine said:


> Looks very nice Baz.:thumb:


Cheers Rob, hope you are well mate 



Dan1587 said:


> Awesome looking car, now a very clean awesome car!!
> Loving the zoorst!!


Yeah pipes are epic, thanks Dan 



gb270 said:


> Nice work there mate


Cheers gb

Thanks for taking the time to post guys
Baz


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

what wash mitt is that pal looks epic!


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely job on a beast of a car.

Abbey Motorsport responsible for the modifications?

Cracking finish mate:thumb:


----------

